# Cage accesories. No sewing required!



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are like me, sewing is not your strong point. So, I figured I would start a thread for no sew cage accesories! Please keep the conversations limited as I would rather this be more for ideas. Feel free to post your ideas, pics, and instructions.
So here is the first submisstion....

*No sew, Cozy Hammock!!*

Step 1- Get a large peice of fabric (preferably fleece), about 13 inches wide, and 18 inches long (or desired size).

Step 2- Cut an even squares in both top corners. 3"x3" or 3 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]"x 3 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]".

Step 3- Fold the fabric, stopping at the bottom of the squares.

Step4- Fringe the sides, begin where the squares end. [SUP]3[/SUP]/[SUB]4[/SUB] of an inch wide, same length as you squares.

Step 5- Tie the fringed peices together. Front piece to back piece.

***HANG AS DESIRED***

Adjust measurements as needed.


Should look something like this:








I used zip ties for the loops.



So what are your no sew ideas?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

This is actually really clever.

I once, for my uncle's ferrets, stretched a blanket out flat. I took the corners and I cut in toward the center so that each corner ended up divided by half. And then I put those corners around the bars in the cage and tied them off. I don't have a photo of it to demonstrate, but it was a lot like what you've done with tying the fringed pieces together - only it was just the corners, tied directly around the bars.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Unlikely, thats how I've done all of my boys' current fleece hammocks ......Never, I like the sass to yours so I'm going to have to fringe a few! Great post!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Come on. Anyone?


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls (Oct 7, 2012)

Kids bucket hats. Clip binder clips around, attach pear clips, attach to cage, add rats.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I made the hammock. Only difference is that I fringes all of the sides and put face cloth in between the layers so it would be more absorbent. I made it the width of the cage, tied key rings to the side and hung it using picture hanging clips (which is all I had at the time but it works). I could post pics later. This weekend, I bought a piece of PVC pipe, drilled holes in it and hung it from the top of the cage using S-shaped pieces of chain link. They love it. I will likely extend it.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Can this be stickied?


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

IOVERATS, I wish but, nobody is really posting. Not as successful as I hoped it would be -__-


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

No sew cage levels! Got extra strips of fleece....add a level, bridge, etc to you cage. Measure the length of the area you want to add a level to and cut the fleece (shorter than length if using the stretchy side, slightly longer if using the non stretchy side). Now you have a long rectangle. At each corner make a slit, this is what you'll be using to tie it to the cage bars...voila! A new level if stretched taught, a bouncy bridge if left looser, and a fun play and snuggle area either way! I've turned my 3 level prevue rat/chin cage into a 6 level....with room for at least one more and there's still hanging space for 2 large hammocks and tons of head room. Its a blast watching the boys figure out how to get to each level and it only takes a minute to switch it up. No sewing and all done from scrap fleece.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

There are lots of videos on YouTube, but something's I like to make are: ❤a pet bed, you get two pieces of fleece or fabric of the same size, cut the ends into frills and put batting or stiffing in the middle. Then tie the frills from both fleeces together. Also this is a great website I know it's for sugar gliders but same thing: http://m.suzsugargliders.com/site/m...w.suzsugargliders.com/&fb_sig_network=fw#2220


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

K no replies *sad face*


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably because it is a duplication of this sticky  http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?33279-How-to-Make-Cage-Accessories


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

No wonder I thought people just disliked me


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cage levels are something of an issue for us, because the wooden ones which came with the cage got peed and pooped on, and absorbed the smell no matter how much I cleaned it. So I had an idea.

I've got a few old cages out in the shed that nobody was using. Instead of leaving them out there "just in case" I decided to take the top off them, cover them with material and then a layer of fuzzy fleece, and attach them to the bars for use as levels. They work really well, and they don't absorb the pee like the wooden levels did. They actually sort of drain it because of the bars.

For Halloween, I bought a cheap wipe-clean tablecloth covered with ghosts and attached that on top of the material as a liner, so now they're decorated :3 Here's some pics to show what I'm talking about;


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool. That's really smart


----------



## Sally2tits (Oct 16, 2012)

I made a tube hamock outta pringles cans cut up into thisck round stips and put an old pair of small childrens sweats around it then I cut 2 small holes on the ends to tie string /yarn/ribbon/fabric through to tie it to the cage

Ohhh AND I used my old removable hat from my winter coat with the faux fur lining as a sleepy sac


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

I've made all of my rat hammock most are sewn. I did try the no sew cube, maybe it was just the way I made it but I can't say my efforts were very successful. My best no sew hammocks are made by looking round the charity shop for old cushion covers then put grommets in the corners.
Laura XXX


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I bought a winter toque (hat) at the folks store last night. I'm going to attempt to turn it into a hanging sack of some sort. I also saw leg warmers there. You could poke holes in either end, attach grommets and hang as a cloth tube.


----------

